# leaking amniotic fluid



## Angie664 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
I am currently 34 weeks 5 days pregnant and I have gestational diabetes and I'm on insulin.  Tonight I felt a trickling of amniotic fluid and had to put a sanitary towel on.  It seems to have stopped now.  There was probably about half an egg cup full that came away.  The baby is kicking and moving around fine and I feel fine.  Can you advise me whether I can carry on as normal or whether I should go to the hospital for a check up or take it easy for a few days?  
Thanks for your advice.
Angie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may have been heavy discharge, but with it being quite a large amount, you need to ring the hospital. If it is amniotic fluid, you would need to be seen and examined tonight and monitored, and probably started on antibiotics and careful monitoring.  I would strongly advise you to ring the hospital tonight, and they can listen to your history and decide whether you need to go in,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Angie664 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your quick reply. I phoned the hospital and they want me to go in.  Fingers crossed all is ok.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

All the best, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Angie664 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
Just to update you on what happened.  It turned out that the waters had broken so they kept me in the hopital and induced me on Sunday night as they felt the risk of infection outweighed any risks associated with being born at 35 weeks, my little boy was finally born on Monday evening. He weighed 6.6lbs so not a bad weight but he was taken into the neonatal unit almost straight away.  He is doing well there are no signs of infection and his blood sugars are normal but his lungs are not fully mature. He is on a c-pap but no longer recieving oxygen just air to assist his breathing and getting breast milk through a nasal tube every hour.  Hoping to have him home with us within the next two weeks, the separation is really hard.  Thanks again for your advice. Angie xx


----------

